# FBI Standard: 12-18" Penetration



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I measured the depth of my torso: 9.5" front to back. From arm to center of chest 12". I'm 6'1" 255 pounds for what that's worth. The variables are cloths & bones. Doesn't change a lot for me but in a crowd I'll carry ammo that gets 11-13" penetration. However valid gel tests are & that's another topic.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The 12-18" of gel penetration does not equal the same depth as on live targets.

The 12-18" of gel penetration is just how much you need to penetrate in GEL to reliably reach vitals in non gel....aka humans.

It is a not a 1:1 ratio.

If your projectiles don't meet penetration criteria in gel, they probably don't reach penetration criteria in people.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> The 12-18" of gel penetration does not equal the same depth as on live targets.
> 
> The 12-18" of gel penetration is just how much you need to penetrate in GEL to reliably reach vitals in non-gel....aka humans.
> 
> ...


Per chance do you know the ratio?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a lot of variables to be considered so getting exact numbers is out.

You have a lot of varying body types and situations, especially if you have multiple shots being fired, considering average rounds to stop a threat is around 2, its gets harder to differentiate which rounds were impacted by barriers, clothing, etc.

This is a good video from Lucky Gunner with Federal & Speer on the topic





In summary, the gel provides a consistent means of evaluating projectile performance and end user feedback from LE seems to correlate better gel performers with better ballistic results on bad guys.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much, that video cleared up many questions for me!

Regards...


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

badge851 said:


> Per chance do you know the ratio?


Unfortunately, there is no magical formula. Same with the clear "ballistic gel" that the lazy testers like to sing the praises of. It just isn't 10% ordinance gel, that has been mixed to a spec, chilled and cured to a certain time, and shot at a temperature and time frame out of refrigeration, at a rigid set of distances. In other words doing it right is a PITA, but is done for a reason.

The people who do the studies and make the hard choices know it isn't 1:1. They also know that XX findings should yield YY results in life. Cadaver tests are never mentioned because people don't really have the stomach for it, but you can bet they happen, as well as measurements from every shooting that happens in the country and maybe beyond.

OK enough of that. Best description I have ever seen and explanation was entering arm through clothing, breaking bone, exiting arm through 2X the clothing and entering chest cavity, driving through skin, ribs, connective tissue lung, to heart is and is measurable to 12 to 18 inches. It seems to measure out on most people.

Worst case scenario and all. The theory of less than "optimal" penetration has been shown time and time again to be pretty accurate. That is why so many don't give a fuzzy hockey puck about 19-20+ inches of pentation, because there is room for error. It ain't because you will shoot BG, Grandma, and Aunt Suzy standing 20 feet behind BG. Could it happen? In theory, but I have not seen the article or study that has shown that happening, to a lethal end anyway, and would worry more about misses having a poor outcome for collateral damage.

Cheers


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

@LostinTexas Thank you!


----------

